# A week from tonight



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

this is where I'll be -

I took these videos during our last trip to the island of Vieques.

This one is of our private beach. Its not really private but since there are only three casitas where we stay, we always have it to ourselves.








I shot this from our deck, right outside our room.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

You have to click on the still photo to get the video.


----------



## Vigilante (May 17, 2014)

Perhaps a 3 year sabbatical, Nuttly?.....One can only hope.... you enjoy it so much you decide to stay!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 17, 2014)

Have a nice time.  I'm sure it will be a wonderful change of scenery.  Sounds lovely.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2014)

Thanks very much. It really is incredible. A different world. 

It would not make any difference if I stayed there. I would still live my life pretty much as I live it here.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> You have to click on the still photo to get the video.



I clicked it.  The horses galloping around with the sea in the background is wonderful.  You can almost feel the wind and sun on you in that video.  It's a real get away place.   You should come back from there feeling totally refreshed, Luddly!  

The water is crystal clear.  I didn't know the water was that clear in Puerto Rico.  It reminds me of the waters of Destin Beach in Fla.  There is a very old condominium villa called The Matador that is magnificent.  The beach to the right of it is deserted beach that the military owns.  The beach out front is their property so only people who live there walk it.  Some folks rent out their condos and it is quite reasonable.   You can walk for a long way and not see a soul during the off season.   It is like your own private beach and the sand is almost as white as sugar.  I will sacrifice a bit of the warmer weather in exchange for no one there.   The solitude is worth it.   ( alot easier to get great photos too )  

There is a beach called Emerald Isle in N.C. that has a beach not too far from it where horses run free.  It is a very scenic place.    I stay at the same place when I go and the deer come into the front yard to visit.   They are not afraid of people at all.  They just run free around the neighborhood.  

Take lots of pictures and videos, Luddly.   That is a photographers paradise you are headed for.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Thanks very much. It really is incredible. A different world.
> 
> It would not make any difference if I stayed there. I would still live my life pretty much as I live it here.



If I went there I'd be tempted to stay.  It was never my plan to end up in the country.   That was someone else's plan. Not mine.   If I knew that everything in the future was going to be alright here I'd sell everything and find a deserted beach in another country and move there.  I can't do that because we farm and there are people depending on us.  My life has been revolving around the lives of others and the what if factor for over a decade now and some days I wonder is there really a purpose to this?  Time will tell.  In the meantime, I'm wondering about it.   Have a nice trip.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > You have to click on the still photo to get the video.
> ...



Yes, crystal clear water and white sugar sand. Always breeze off the water and, last time, rain during the night that was just so beautiful. 

No moon while we're tere so will be able to see the bio-luminescent creatures in the water. Last time, it rained while we were out in the boat late at night. The rain hitting the water made them light up so it looked like the water was made of sparkling diamonds. 

The little foal was a rescue. The owner has a dam whose own colt was a yearling. She took over raising the rescue foal. Most adorable little guy who was spoiled and thought he should be able to come in our room. Not the best photo but you can see what he has in mind. 






When we parked our jeep and started walking to our casita, the horses come up. We were thinking, "how sweet, they want to visit with us". But no. There are two mango trees on the property and once they eat what's on the ground or what they can reach, they start begging. Once they found out we didn't have mangoes, they went back to grazing. The taste of those mangoes, out on our deck, with our morning coffee - to die for.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2014)

It's absolutely gorgeous. Have a wonderful, wonderful time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks very much. It really is incredible. A different world.
> ...



One of the first things I thought was, we have GOT to buy a place here! But then, like you say, sanity takes over. Although we could run our businesses from there, we also have other responsibilities. 

So, we visit.

And besides. Our home at the lake is absolutely perfect. 

And, wouldn't you miss your farm?

Also, life there is inconvenient. You have to plan ahead for almost everything and you can't just hop in the car to run an errand. Its an island and its expensive to get things there. 

I just got an inquiry from Australia on something I have for sale on eBay. Shipping is just exorbitant.


----------



## yazi (May 22, 2014)

Superb scene i really impressed with your trips and if you have any video of your trip of the Island share with me and i also want to go for this Island..How much are you stay?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 22, 2014)

yazi said:


> Superb scene i really impressed with your trips and if you have any video of your trip of the Island share with me and i also want to go for this Island..How much are you stay?



We'll be gone about 2 weeks. 

We're going back to some places we've been before but also to new places. I'll try to post pics but maybe not till we get back. I'm looking forward to two weeks of no business, no TV, no news, no phone, no internet. 

Welcome to the board, yazi.


----------



## hjmick (May 22, 2014)

Safe travels Lud.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 23, 2014)

Two gin and tonics with dinner, three sitting in front me. Obviously, I'm feeling no pain. After a couple glasses of wine, my better half has nodded off. That's what vacation is or, right?

We bought a new mini-laptop and I'm still learning it. Pretty cool, very lightweight.

Leaving for the island tomorrow morning. Neither of can remember how internet connection was there so tonight might be my swan song.


----------



## yazi (May 28, 2014)

All the beaches are in good form but i like the private beaches because in these beaches all the facilities are available in and i want to know that which is the best beach in the Europe..


----------



## Sarah G (May 28, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> this is where I'll be -
> 
> I took these videos during our last trip to the island of Vieques.
> 
> ...



Beautiful!  Have a great time.


----------



## yazi (Jun 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> yazi said:
> 
> 
> > Superb scene i really impressed with your trips and if you have any video of your trip of the Island share with me and i also want to go for this Island..How much are you stay?
> ...


Its good that you are again go to the visit of places which was you miss in recent tour i suggest to you that you get Cell phone n which have every option like internet and many facilities...I hope you share with me most beautiful capture scene...


----------

